# coordinating ID tags that I made



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

The coordinating tags that I made for the dogs. Venus's tag is nearly 2 years old, and it still looks new. These are so pretty in person, but the light shining through the thick top of the tag makes them look like they have a funny looking edge. They have the dog's name, chip number, HomeAgain's number, and my Google Voice number. I think a Google Voice number is great because it forwards calls to any number(s) that I want so I can add as many phones as I would like inlcuding vacation phones. It's also so easy to block unwanted callers. I like the text and email alerts whenever somebody calls or texts too. 

On their HomeAgain pages I have their Dogster webpages, license numbers, and insurance policy information listed as well as my regular contact information. Their webpages will have more pictures of them incase they get groomed. It's not so important for Venus because she doesn't look different after grooming, but poodles and Yorkies can get groomed to look so different each time.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very nice!  u made these?


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> very nice!  u made these?


Thank you. I made all of these tags.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

That is such a brilliant idea!
I really like the tags


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow! what kind of awesome laminator do u use? i been lookin for one to laminate photos


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> wow! what kind of awesome laminator do u use? i been lookin for one to laminate photos


It's a really thick decal or sticker of some sort. I'm not sure what they're called. They're in the shape of the metal dog tag.

I used to sell these tags on Etsy until I got too busy with moving to a new state, but a lot of people were concerned about personal information so they usually got just the names of their dogs. The print would be bigger and centered. They looked nice. 

I don't know what I could have done with chip numbers, HomeAgain's phone number, and rabies license numbers anyway. If I had a criminal mind then maybe I could have done something bad with phone numbers, but a lot of people get their phone numbers on dog tags.

I tested these tags and washed them in water a few times. They dry just fine because the glue is waterproof, and I do my best to seal the edges. Any bit of water that gets in if any at all dries up as if the tag never got wet. I've given Venus a bath with these tags on.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh I LOVE those!!! They are great! I want some!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw darn  LOL guesss ill have to keep lookin hehe!~

lmao LS! another doggy essential! 

btw im workin on ur stuff rite now. will take a pic as soon as im done


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Oh I LOVE those!!! They are great! I want some!!!





pigeonsheep said:


> aw darn  LOL guesss ill have to keep lookin hehe!~
> 
> lmao LS! another doggy essential!
> 
> btw im workin on ur stuff rite now. will take a pic as soon as im done




If you ladies want some tags, then let me know. I only stopped making them because I was too busy packing, moving, unpacking, and doing it all again after 5 months. That's right, I moved twice in 5 months. I'm exhausted, and I don't know where a lot of things are located.

I have all of my stuff out to make the tags. Eventually I'll get more paper patterns, but I'm waiting until I get more organized to add more things to my craft room. 

I was also going to make some clothes, but I have to locate my patterns and supplies. I have some supplies to make clothes, but I realized the other day that I have no idea where my snap press (for putting in snaps) and the snaps themselves are so anything I make can't have a closure until I find those things. I don't like velcro for most things, and I don't like having to button dog clothes.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I will absolutely buy some from you if you can ship to Canada! 
I have SO MANY different dog tags, but nothing like this, I'd love some for my crew.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> aw darn  LOL guesss ill have to keep lookin hehe!~
> 
> lmao LS! another doggy essential!
> 
> btw im workin on ur stuff rite now. will take a pic as soon as im done


That is so great. If you want the second payment, just send me the bill, ok?!
Can't wait to see the pictures, thank you!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice! are you selling these?


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I will absolutely buy some from you if you can ship to Canada!
> I have SO MANY different dog tags, but nothing like this, I'd love some for my crew.




Thank you so much. I could really use some business after the months I didn't have any and the moves. I'll ship the tags to Canada. I'll work on the listing and the cost to ship them to Canada. I have to find where I put the file for that listing, and put it up on Etsy. Can you buy from Etsy if you're in Canada? If not, then we can do something else. 




Audreybabypup said:


> Very nice! are you selling these?



Thank you. I used to sell these on Etsy, but I've been busy with moving twice in less than 6 months. I moved out of state in June and in state in November. I'll be putting up listings on Etsy soon. I just found all of my supplies for these tags.

I should add that these tags are not for the tag chewers out there. They hold up to a gentle bites like when dogs play, but not if a dog actively chews tags. My new mini poodle sometimes puts the tags in her mouth and "bites" the tags so I thought I would mention it. Chi muzzles are so short that they probably won't be able to bite the tags on themselves.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I never bought from Etsy, but I don't see why I wouldn't be able to.
Or you can just send me an invoice like Pigeonsheep did for her purses and blanket. 
I don't mind giving you my info. Just let me know what you prefer.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I would like one and one for my secret valentine. What are you asking for them?.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I never bought from Etsy, but I don't see why I wouldn't be able to.
> Or you can just send me an invoice like Pigeonsheep did for her purses and blanket.
> I don't mind giving you my info. Just let me know what you prefer.


Thank you. I can send you the invoice. I'll put the information together so you can see my available backgrounds. I'll have it ready by tomorrow at the latest. 



CHITheresa said:


> I would like one and one for my secret valentine. What are you asking for them?.



Thank you. I'll PM you the prices because I don't know if I can post that stuff here.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you. I used to sell these on Etsy, but I've been busy with moving twice in less than 6 months. I moved out of state in June and in state in November. I'll be putting up listings on Etsy soon. I just found all of my supplies for these tags.

I should add that these tags are not for the tag chewers out there. They hold up to a gentle bites like when dogs play, but not if a dog actively chews tags. My new mini poodle sometimes puts the tags in her mouth and "bites" the tags so I thought I would mention it. Chi muzzles are so short that they probably won't be able to bite the tags on themselves.[/QUOTE]



Please let me know when you post them on Etsy.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

qtchi, I replied to your pm. Please take your time, do not rush for me.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> qtchi, I replied to your pm. Please take your time, do not rush for me.



Thank you so much. I am nearly done with the listing for multiple tags just for you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

do they come any smaller?


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> do they come any smaller?



Sorry. I am trying to find smaller sized blanks for the ID tag, but so far these are the only ones I have. Other blank shapes are smaller, and I'm looking into those, but some of them have sharp edges and/or I don't trust the bail (part where the clasp attaches).


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

qtchi said:


> Sorry. I am trying to find smaller sized blanks for the ID tag, but so far these are the only ones I have. Other blank shapes are smaller, and I'm looking into those, but some of them have sharp edges and/or I don't trust the bail (part where the clasp attaches).


qtchi there;s this group on facebook if u wanna join. its full of very creative people selling and buyin stuff  they have adorable clothes, beds, jewelry...buncha stuff! u can advertise on there 

i hope u find smaller ones!:daisy:


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> qtchi there;s this group on facebook if u wanna join. its full of very creative people selling and buyin stuff  they have adorable clothes, beds, jewelry...buncha stuff! u can advertise on there
> 
> i hope u find smaller ones!:daisy:


Thank you. What is the name of the group?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Qtchi, I just paid you. I think I wrote the wrong thing in the "note to seller" section.
I would like the tags with brown in it if possible. But basically anything will do, as long as
two are for boys(so no pink) and one for girl. Rocky and Benji's can be the same color. 

thank you once again for making these for me


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Hi Qtchi, I just paid you. I think I wrote the wrong thing in the "note to seller" section.
> I would like the tags with brown in it if possible. But basically anything will do, as long as
> two are for boys(so no pink) and one for girl. Rocky and Benji's can be the same color.
> 
> thank you once again for making these for me


I just saw this. I replied to your PM. I'll make sure to pick no pink for Rocky and Benji, but I did send you a picture of the two backgrounds that I had with a lot of brown. In picture #2 the top tag is mostly blue and brown, but there is a tiny strip of very light pink. Is that okay? I can get new papers with no pink for you. I need new ones anyway.

Thanks again for your order.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

qtchi said:


> Thank you. What is the name of the group?


its a closed group so u would need an invite


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I replied to your pm qtchi. Thanks again, I can't wait to get these pretty tags.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I will place my order and payment tomorrow.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I replied to your pm qtchi. Thanks again, I can't wait to get these pretty tags.


I made your tags and sent you a pm. Don't worry the album is private and I won't keep the picture once you send me your reply.



CHITheresa said:


> I will place my order and payment tomorrow.


Thanks so much! I have two listings left for one tag each. I can make you two, but then I'm out of supplies until new ones come.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

qtchi said:


> I made your tags and sent you a pm. Don't worry the album is private and I won't keep the picture once you send me your reply.


Yay I'm very excited! You do great work.  Thank you.
What do you mean about the album being private? What picture? (sorry I'm lost)
Ohh, do you mean my phone number? I'm not worried about that, I trust you.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Yay I'm very excited! You do great work.  Thank you.
> What do you mean about the album being private? What picture? (sorry I'm lost)
> Ohh, do you mean my phone number? I'm not worried about that, I trust you.


Yes, that's what I meant. I didn't want you to think that I showed your information to everybody. I hope you like them when they arrive. I always get scared that things I send to other countries won't get to their destination. 

Thank you again for the orders.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

qtchi said:


> Yes, that's what I meant. I didn't want you to think that I showed your information to everybody. I hope you like them when they arrive. I always get scared that things I send to other countries won't get to their destination.
> 
> Thank you again for the orders.


I'm sure I will love them. 
I get scared too, but when I order, always worry something will go wrong,
but it's just my nature to over-think things. I'm sure it will be just fine.

Thank you very much.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I got my tags today!!! Woohoo!!!
They are wonderful, and much smaller than I imagined(which is great).
Thank you so much Qtchi! I'm a very happy client! 

I tried to take a picture, sorry my camera doesn't cooperate in bad lighting.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I got my tags today!!! Woohoo!!!
> They are wonderful, and much smaller than I imagined(which is great).
> Thank you so much Qtchi! I'm a very happy client!
> 
> I tried to take a picture, sorry my camera doesn't cooperate in bad lighting.


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 

I'm so glad you're pleased with those tags and that they're smaller than what you expected. I wish the hole for the tags was on the long side so they wouldn't hang down as low. It hasn't been a problem for Venus or Sparrow. They're both around 4 lbs and around 10 inches tall or just a bit shorter. Like with any tag longer than half an inch they do hit the dog bowls when the dogs eat or the tags sometimes touch the ground if they're sniffing around, but that hasn't been a problem for us.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

qtchi said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> I'm so glad you're pleased with those tags and that they're smaller than what you expected. I wish the hole for the tags was on the long side so they wouldn't hang down as low. It hasn't been a problem for Venus or Sparrow. They're both around 4 lbs and around 10 inches tall or just a bit shorter. Like with any tag longer than half an inch they do hit the dog bowls when the dogs eat or the tags sometimes touch the ground if they're sniffing around, but that hasn't been a problem for us.



Chanel is 7lbs, and it is absolutely perfect on her. 
She never wears a collar indoors, so I won't have the problem of the tag
hitting the bowl or anything like that. It's really a great tag, I can't complain.
Thank you for going through all the trouble for me, you are so sweet.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Your tags are beautiful! After seeing these and the crown charms, I'm tempted to get collars! I don't use collars, just their harnesses.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> Your tags are beautiful! After seeing these and the crown charms, I'm tempted to get collars! I don't use collars, just their harnesses.


I'm too paranoid, i NEED id tags on all of Chanel's collars. She spends endless
hours outside, walking, running, etc. She is always on leash, unless at a dog
park, and is well trained, would never run away, but I just feel safer having
her wear id tags. Plus the city tag is a must, it's the law, so since she is forced
to wear the city tag, I like to add a second tag with my home number as well,
so if anything did happen the person who finds her calls me instead of the city. 
But just like you I only use harnesses, the collars are there to simply carry the id
tags.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I am lucky IMO that I live in a secluded area. My yard has double gates for extra safety and when they go with me they have their harness on and ID with us in tote bag. I suppose I really shoul put a collar on them when leaving the ol homestead, but have felt safe until now thinking more about it! Yikes...looks like collar shopping time


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> I am lucky IMO that I live in a secluded area. My yard has double gates for extra safety and when they go with me they have their harness on and ID with us in tote bag. I suppose I really shoul put a collar on them when leaving the ol homestead, but have felt safe until now thinking more about it! Yikes...looks like collar shopping time



I live in a busy city, so it's a must in my case. You are very fortunate
to live in a secluded area, the city is disgusting, I dream of open spaces...
Do you live in a country type area? Lots of green? If you do, I'm coming over!!! 
If you decide to buy a collar please post pictures, I LOVE pictures! lol


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I live in a busy city, so it's a must in my case. You are very fortunate
> to live in a secluded area, the city is disgusting, I dream of open spaces...
> Do you live in a country type area? Lots of green? If you do, I'm coming over!!!
> If you decide to buy a collar please post pictures, I LOVE pictures! lol


I am in paradise...the Florida Keys...one long skinny coral rock surrounded by water ( don't ask why I don't have Labrador's like the rest of the island!). I'm a good hour from any shopping so to speak, so I'm an Internet gal  we just put in a fab run of grass for the pups...it is so great! Otherwise most everyone's yards are rock, but then we all live to the back of our house where the water is!:love7::love7::love7::love7::love7:

Oops, cursor got stuck on the smilies


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> I am in paradise...the Florida Keys...one long skinny coral rock surrounded by water ( don't ask why I don't have Labrador's like the rest of the island!). I'm a good hour from any shopping so to speak, so I'm an Internet gal  we just put in a fab run of grass for the pups...it is so great! Otherwise most everyone's yards are rock, but then we all live to the back of our house where the water is!:love7::love7::love7::love7::love7:
> 
> Oops, cursor got stuck on the smilies



WOW, you lucky thing! That sure is paradise! 
Oh I'm so jealous! Ok, I'll just need 3 minutes
to pack and I'll be on the first plane over! lol
That is an amazing place to live, how long have
you been there?


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

i want these!!! do u make any to sell?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wawies said:


> i want these!!! do u make any to sell?


Yes she does, I just bought 5! They are awesome, love them.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

ooo nice id like to buy some also !!! love em there so unique!



~LS~ said:


> Yes she does, I just bought 5! They are awesome, love them.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Wawies said:


> ooo nice id like to buy some also !!! love em there so unique!


Thank you. I haven't been on in a few days. I've been so busy.

I have two listings on Etsy for the tags. My username is marigoldlane on Etsy.

I'm glad you like the tags. Let me know if I can make one for you. Thanks.


----------

